# sandusky river.



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

hello all im new to the forum and fishing in ohio. im from michigan but i am goin to college in tiffin about 20 min south of fremont. the sandusky river runs through the town and along route 53 and i was wondering if anyone fishes down that far. i hear that there is a good walleye run and an excellent white bass run in fremont and i was wondering if they ran down any further. there is a park about halfway between the 2 cites that is right on the river and i wanted to know if anyone fished it? im not sure of the name. also how wide is the river at fremont and do the WB and Walleye use the any connecting creeks to spawn. i am a huge white bass fan becasue they usually provide ltos of actiona and a good fight on light tackle. any informations is helpful. i know they arent running right now but id like to be prepared for the spring. Thanx.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Ddog ---- The White Bass and walleye don't get as far as Wolf Creek park. The dam at Ballville (fremont) stops them. Some good Smallmouth (small river fish)fishing in the river at Tiffin.
The white Bass and Walleye run's at Fremont start in the spring, about April up into June. Some good Summer time Largemouth fishing in the Sandusky from Fremont to the lake.

Good Luck on the Whitebass this spring


----------



## 1armwilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I livbe in fremont and the main walleye runs starts about the first week of april and run till beginning of may. they don't bit anything if u wait till the white bass run they will bit a little bit but there are not that many the white bass are loads of fun to catch so easy the best ways to catch them is to use a jig with a curly tail all colors jig heads 1/8 or 1/16 or a minow drifted under a bobber these are the best way to to catch them and it is way easier if u can wade so many people on the bank it is a mess these are just a few tips to try you can use anything if u do come look for a guy who is missing half an arm thats me good luck


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Sandusky River.

Ballville dam to Upper Sandusky, good catfishing, crappie and small mouth. You will find some largemouth in the slack water near Ballville dam and just N. of Tiffin. I've caught many monster crappie out of the Sandusky, you just need to find the spots and keep it hush hush.

I've had awesome days smallmouth fishing while floating the stretch from Tiffin to the dam. There is access from various parks and bridges, but you really need to just get out and explore, look for holes, bank undercuts, etc. Best catfishing (size wise) is near the dam or below. 

The walleye run has been slowly getting worse and worse. I quit fishing the river for walleye due to the ppl and crapy fishing. The other guy was right, the walleye that are bite'rs show up near the end of the run, about the time when the WB start to show up. 

I've tried to fish a lot of the feeder streams, but have never had success for walleye. You can't beat the WB run, thats a must. It usually peaks near Mothers Day, so it's easy to remember when you should hit it. I've had my best luck near Thornwood, Bluebanks and from a boat below Fremont. You really can't go wrong if you're just looking for fish.

Another not so well known fact is right now into early March, you can pick up a steelhead or two fishing the holes around the dam and Bluebanks. Best time seems to be as the water receeds and begins to clear after a high period. I have my best luck wading the drifting a small jig and maggot.

Good luck, send me a PM if you want any other info.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I would suggest driving another 20 minutes and fishing the Maumee. Much stronger walleye run.

The walleyes bite....trust me.


BFG


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Maumee River + Walleye = Serious Zoo


----------



## irasapper (Jul 9, 2005)

Maumee gets pretty conjested during the run, especially around Bluegrass. Those guys are shoulder to shoulder there in the rapids


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

If you're after spring walleye, forget about the rivers and fish the reefs. Thats where the numbers are and you don't have to deal with the bull )$*#)$*#@ that comes with walleye fishing the Sandusky or Maumee. 

Send me a PM, I do a lot of fishing by myself, so I usually have room on my boat. I'll make sure you get out and you can decide for yourself.

I agree though, if I was to fish a river, I would choose the Maumee over the Sandusky, all else being equal.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Fish during the week, in the evenings. Much less pressure....


Weekends are for the big water!


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

thanks guyz. where is this bluebanks area at?


----------



## WLB (Apr 6, 2004)

> where is this bluebanks area at?


Check out my crude map below, you can access the blue banks from 2 city parks. If the water is high or above normal don't try to wade across the river, it's too deep! From State st(rt20) take morrision rd. south which is on the east side of the river to Walsh pk, where you can fish from the bank or wade. The blue banks, are located just up stream and are nothing more than a section of steep cliffs and is private property. To fish the west side of the river in that area, take front st south off state st to roger young park. There you can also shore fish or wade. I drew a "power line" on the map, the section of river between the line and the dam is closed to fishing from March to May.
Like the others mentioned, it's a good area to fish in may/june.
Good Luck










The pic below is the area looking from roger young park last spring.


----------



## mukaluk (Mar 31, 2006)

I agree with erieangler, try the reefs in spring. You can catch a limit in a few minutes, then spend the morning catch and release. You will find many boats, but you won't have someone standing in your pocket.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

ok heres a new one what is everyones personal best fish outta the sandusky. if its a arp or buffalo it doesnt count even though they are much fun.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Ddog0587 said:


> ok heres a new one what is everyones personal best fish outta the sandusky. if its a arp or buffalo it doesnt count even though they are much fun.


I've caught several smallmouth over 20'' and a couple steelhead near 30''. I've also taken crappie 16 + inches. Was never into weighing fish much back then, and haven't spent much time fishing the river in the last couple years.


----------



## 1armwilly (Jun 13, 2006)

last year right after the new record was caught my buddy pulled in a 30+ inch waleye we did not get to weigh it but it was a beast! 2 bad card can't count i has snagged crap 15+ pounds at the dam. talkin about the dam brings back funny memorizes. the funnies thing i can remeber was this idiot was walkin on the dam like it was no big deal till eat ate it up and lost his pole and a great big stringer of white bass it was so funny.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Over the years we have many memories of the Fremont section of the Sandusky River. My son's 15 Lb Steelhead caught by hand, a very nice buck. Many limits of Walleye behind Krogers. White bass when I was a kid. And the beginning of my walleye fishing with Marabu jigs around 1970.


----------

